# Oh Miss Molly



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Went to a new groomer as this one took care of our old girl and had openings again. I was so happy to take her where her older sister went for 14 years. 
The blow dryer got rid of a lot of her loose fluff and she came home all pretty. The ear bows didn't make the night though


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She looks so pretty!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

She looks great but I agree with her, the ear bows belong on a little floof dog.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

cwag said:


> She looks great but I agree with her, the ear bows belong on a little floof dog.


She is good with the one on her collar but the one on her ears were rubbed off the minute she got home.


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

Pretty in Pink!


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

She looks so cute with the ribbons!


----------

